# Vintage amp repair Vancouver Island?



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone have a recommendation for an amp tech on Vancouver Island in BC?
I have a 50s Gibson GA20, but it sounds like there's a gnome inside frying bacon. Lots of splutters and crackles.
I'd like to have someone who values vintage gear look at it too, and not just rip everything out unless necessary.


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

Stephenson Amps in Parksville is an amp builder. His Facebook page says he does restoration of vintage tube audio equipment as well.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You could always just drop it off with me, I'm up in qualicum. I'm not saying ill fix it, or ever give it back.... im just saying your welcome to leave it here


----------



## Big Fuzz (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah Mark Stephenson is who I use
One of the best


----------



## Renoguy75 (Feb 9, 2020)

paraedolia said:


> Anyone have a recommendation for an amp tech on Vancouver Island in BC?
> I have a 50s Gibson GA20, but it sounds like there's a gnome inside frying bacon. Lots of splutters and crackles.
> I'd like to have someone who values vintage gear look at it too, and not just rip everything out unless necessary.


I know Les Hokanson in Comox is licensed by Fender, he fixed up my Blues Jr a few years back. He does all of the repairs for L&M as well.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Gawd I'd love to be closer to Mark Stephenson. As mentioned above, I'm sure he's more than capable. Check his web site for some very interesting amp builds.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JC Maillet, who is on either Salt Spring or Gabriola (I forget which), has fixed amps for plenty of high profile folks and authored a book on Fender and Marshall amps. You can reach him via his viva analog site: - (click on the red thing, the link works) Tell him I sent you.


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

What part of the Island ? I've got a great amp tech here in Duncan and I know about another in Victoria.
Let me know if you want contact info.


----------



## zach_s (Jan 6, 2022)

JC maillet is very solid. progressive design. knows his stuff. both musician and expert amp and circuit man.
i



mhammer said:


> JC Maillet, who is on either Salt Spring or Gabriola (I forget which), has fixed amps for plenty of high profile folks and authored a book on Fender and Marshall amps. You can reach him via his viva analog site: - (click on the red thing, the link works) Tell him I sent you.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

Butterfield Amplifiers Victoria 250 514 8864


----------



## zach_s (Jan 6, 2022)

his current website posts some contenders for new crowd fund builds and reall progressive designs.
you can email him via the contact form if you can't dig up his email address. he gigs and works so he moves around where the jobs are i think. movie productions, studios etc.








STATUS ARTIS -


BEHOLD! 28 Original solutions to yet-famous audio BFP’s // discovered and defined privately … JCM // RESEARCH PERIOD: 2004-2022 ** ANALOGUE fx ** BFP #1 … HARDWARE SIMULATOR Without any doubt this BFP hits the guitarist at a primal level, … STATUS ARTIS Read More »




viva-analog.com





he's not a "Refried beans" kind of guy. rare these days. different stuff. eg nyquist aliaser among others.

link to contact.





Contact -







viva-analog.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zach_s said:


> his current website posts some contenders for new crowd fund builds and reall progressive designs.
> you can email him via the contact form if you can't dig up his email address. he gigs and works so he moves around where the jobs are i think. movie productions, studios etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, he worked on lighting for 'The X-Files' when they used to shoot in Vancouver.


----------

